# Club F



## UrbanX (Jun 25, 2012)

Name withheld purely because there is still a large amount of alcohol on the premises. Although the rest of it was a cracking explore, so here it is. Thanks to Priority 7 for the tip off and the splore, also explored with UE-OMJ, and Headflux. 

Club F closed down pretty recently by the looks of things. Like any good evening establishment it was dark and dingy. Pitch black in facr - so most of these photos are light painted. 

Behind the bar:






Fridges full of in-date booze:















Cage:





Guys & Dolls:










Confiscated ID’s & £10 notes. 




















Backstage:





Toilets, mint! 





‘VIP’ area:










Cheers for looking, apologies for quality of photos, it was pitch black!


----------



## kehumff (Jun 25, 2012)

Good job, pics are spot on considering the light, 
always amazed on how you guys get into these places


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 25, 2012)

kehumff said:


> Good job, pics are spot on considering the light,
> always amazed on how you guys get into these places



Cheers! We get in through a lot of lateral thinking, and a lot of looking. This one is city centre, so timing was critical too.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Amazing amount of booze left? great photos.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 25, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Great stuff mate and find it hard to believe you have no pics of you guys on the dance floor?
> 
> Now post them up and let's see ya bogey lol



We do bud but the place was pitch black and they didnt come out honest lol. Nice shots UrbanX as always mine were shockingly poor I may have to go back just to get a better set lol.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 25, 2012)

Great stuff there dude! Can't get over the amount of drinks left on site!


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 25, 2012)

yet no Moet to toast our success


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 25, 2012)

A few of mine:









































Was a great day of explores with a fun group of people


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 25, 2012)

Great shots P7! Love the Coke pump


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 25, 2012)

Ace shots dude, evenly lit. Using a flash in there was hard work too as there were no white srfaces to bounce off. 

Also as an aside anecdote: As we arrived early we decided to direct Headflux inside to meet us. 
By this time I had located the fancy dress box, so I greeted him for the first time ever whilst wearing a policemans helmet....


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 25, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 25, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> so I greeted him for the first time ever whilst wearing a policemans helmet....



Erm, that was a police WOMANs helmet 


I'll try and add some of my pics this evening....


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 25, 2012)

Cool pics from both of you, thanks for sharing  Surprised to see all that alcohol still hanging about though...



UrbanX said:


> Also as an aside anecdote: As we arrived early we decided to direct Headflux inside to meet us.
> By this time I had located the fancy dress box, so I greeted him for the first time ever whilst wearing a policemans helmet....



Just LOL   

-RR


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 25, 2012)

Never ceases to amaze me where you guys get into, great Pics as well


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 25, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Erm, that was a police WOMANs helmet
> 
> 
> I'll try and add some of my pics this evening....



Yeah but he had the hair to pull it off...our strawberry blonde ninja lol


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 25, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Yeah but he had the hair to pull it off...our strawberry blonde ninja lol



Im trying to work out if you were all exploring or cross dressing!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 25, 2012)

Here's a few of mine. The pitch black gave me a chance to play with some of the settings on my camera and use torch light a bit more.

These are straight off the camera, no processing at all... (although I might give it a try later - I'm currently on my lunch break!)


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 25, 2012)

nice OMJ you get so much out of that little PAS


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 25, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> nice OMJ you get so much out of that little PAS



Cheers  but why does everyone comment on how small mine is, I'll get a complex soon


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 25, 2012)

They are ace pics, fantastic stuff! Good flash on that thing, but well composed shots too. 
Lovely to meet you BTW.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 25, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> They are ace pics, fantastic stuff! Good flash on that thing, but well composed shots too.
> Lovely to meet you BTW.



Thanks - was good to finally meet up with you too


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 25, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Thanks - was good to finally meet up with you too



See I told you UrbanX was limp wristed not L33T lol Just kidding Urban...your pics are top notch always seem to make a dump look like a palace somehow...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 25, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> See I told you UrbanX was limp wristed



Funny that, he has a firmer handshake than you


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 25, 2012)

its how he disguises it....


----------



## BadBatz (Jun 25, 2012)

Ah man, we'd road trip for this!

Well done guys!


----------



## krela (Jun 25, 2012)

So did any of you try the cock special?


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 25, 2012)

They still keep coming,great show.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jun 25, 2012)

I can't believe no one has asked if you got pissed??

I would have cracked one open for exploring refreshments lol.

If you stay long enough for it to go through your system and piss it back out in their bogs, technically it's not stealing lol


----------



## Headflux (Jun 25, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Ace shots dude, evenly lit. Using a flash in there was hard work too as there were no white srfaces to bounce off.
> 
> Also as an aside anecdote: As we arrived early we decided to direct Headflux inside to meet us.
> By this time I had located the fancy dress box, so I greeted him for the first time ever whilst wearing a policemans helmet....



lol... I forgot about that!


----------



## krela (Jun 25, 2012)

Derelict-UK said:


> If you stay long enough for it to go through your system and piss it back out in their bogs, technically it's not stealing lol



I think most pub landlords would disagree! lol.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 25, 2012)

krela said:


> So did any of you try the cock special?



I got called a massive cock that day but refrained from trying any


----------



## nelly (Jun 25, 2012)

Very nice stuff guys


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jun 25, 2012)

Think i would have had to hit the bar lol! Great location


----------



## Headflux (Jun 25, 2012)

Really enjoyed this explore and was something different to any place I had visited before...
My photos from the trip...













































































****image deleted because it contains ID information... Sorry****














































We deffinatly should of done a group 'Dancefloor' shot!


----------



## Bambii (Jun 25, 2012)

I so should have come along on this day of exploring......however 16 whole hours of it would probably have been a bit much for me 
Great pics everyone!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 25, 2012)

Considering thats an iPhone, they havent come out half bad - i'm impressed.


----------



## Headflux (Jun 25, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Considering thats an iPhone, they havent come out half bad - i'm impressed.



These were a comibation of iPhone and that bridge camera I had.. iPhone is useless in the dark..


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 25, 2012)

Awesome shots Mr Headflux! 
So many people come on here saying they need a £2k camera to do a decent report, or get decent photo's, and it saddens me. 
Composing photo's is exactly the same on a phone or a Hasselblad and you've always done this perfectly. Hat's off to ya!


----------



## Headflux (Jun 25, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Awesome shots Mr Headflux!
> So many people come on here saying they need a £2k camera to do a decent report, or get decent photo's, and it saddens me.
> Composing photo's is exactly the same on a phone or a Hasselblad and you've always done this perfectly. Hat's off to ya!



Thank you so much.. mean's a lot that comment especially at this venue where at lot of shots were just 'luck' as it was so dark..


----------



## lee443 (Jun 26, 2012)

Great place, a true "mary celeste" feel to it as i was looking through your pictures,

Weird why they would leave all that stock behind... i guess it will be sold off at some point


----------



## cliffc (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi 

Godd photos there looks like this place was closed suddenly like it went bust or something like that judging by the amount of stock left in the place and much of the other stuff left about in there.

We have a Club F near us its still open and its used for swinging so i would not do a google for it in your lunch brake at work lol 


Cliff C


----------



## Gemini4 (Jun 28, 2012)

nice pics..can't believe there's actually money and licences still stuck to the lockers and the place is in such good condition


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 28, 2012)

Gemini4 said:


> nice pics..can't believe there's actually money and licences still stuck to the lockers and the place is in such good condition



You will find that the money and licences stuck to the lockers are counterfeit


----------

